# SoCal Stance Shop Review



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

Before I went to Brandon about getting air, all I heard was good about him. So I went and e-mailed him about getting air. We talked and I didn't have enough money at the time to get the whole setup at once, so I was going to piece together a kit. I went ahead and got the 2 manifolds. It took him awhile to ship out the manifolds, which is fine to me, but once they arrived, I decided to go a different route with my car. So I talked it over with him and he said he'd refund me some of the money (for restocking fee or something like that) if I shipped it back to him. So I did and after a week it got shipped back to me. I must of messed up the address or something, at this point I just wanted to get my money back. So I payed another $11 to ship it back, and I haven't gotten a call back from him. He ignores my e-mails, deletes my posts on facebook. This is just getting really ridiculous all I want is my money back because I'm out of a job till April. I know all the other reviews about him say nothing but good, but for me his customer service was awful, he's still ignoring me, and this was the only way I can at least get his attention.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

SeanLuzak said:


> So I did and after a week it got shipped back to me. I must of messed up the address or something


So when did you send it the second time, did you have delivery/tracking information?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had no problems with him when i did my transactions with him, there might be something going on. How long has it been?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

He has been super helpful when he responds... but has been very spotty with responding to me so far.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

98DUB said:


> So when did you send it the second time, did you have delivery/tracking information?


Not sure about the 2nd time, but it was probably early December.



Twilliams83 said:


> I had no problems with him when i did my transactions with him, there might be something going on. How long has it been?


He sent out the manifolds the first time on 11-21-11. So quite awhile.



luke wl. said:


> He has been super helpful when he responds... but has been very spotty with responding to me so far.


He was super helpful at first for me too, but after he sent me it and got his money he turned into a total ******* :thumbdown:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I will be honest, you goofed up man. You jumped the gun on buying a product when you could not afford it. If I was in his shoes I would tell you to deal with it. It is probably drop shipped and if not the margin is low so a restocking fee is totally fair (you're lucky he is giving you a refund, I would have given you a store credit). Then you shipped it to the wrong address and now you probably did it again and he has no returned product so he is deleting you dogging his company. Did you buy tracking? If you didn't fail on your part again, if you did... well track it. This post should be deleted because so far you are blaming a company that seems to have done many people well because *YOU MESSED UP* not him.

Get the manifolds back and sell them on eBay.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

^I somewhat agree with him, but Its not proffesional to do what he is doing, you want to run a buissness you deal with the BS it brings, don't/can't? Then you shouldnt be running a buissness, go work for someone else is all I have to say.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> I will be honest, you goofed up man. You jumped the gun on buying a product when you could not afford it. If I was in his shoes I would tell you to deal with it. It is probably drop shipped and if not the margin is low so a restocking fee is totally fair (you're lucky he is giving you a refund, I would have given you a store credit). Then you shipped it to the wrong address and now you probably did it again and he has no returned product so he is deleting you dogging his company. Did you buy tracking? If you didn't fail on your part again, if you did... well track it. This post should be deleted because so far you are blaming a company that seems to have done many people well because *YOU MESSED UP* not him.
> 
> Get the manifolds back and sell them on eBay.


I get what you're saying, but it wasn't me who did the shipping. Sure his company is doing well, but if you want a successful company you have to be good to ALL your customers, not just the ones who are buying a full air set/the more expensive things. I'm not complaining about the fee, I understand that he needs to charge me for that, but the thing is, he took my money AND the product, so I can't even sell it on ebay.  



jettahead99 said:


> ^I somewhat agree with him, but Its not proffesional to do what he is doing, you want to run a buissness you deal with the BS it brings, don't/can't? Then you shouldnt be running a buissness, go work for someone else is all I have to say.


Read above post ^^
I completely agree with you. What he's doing is cowardly and just a stupid move on his part.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

Just looked up the tracking number, looks like he got the manifolds on December 9th. He's been lying to me this entire time saying he hasn't gotten it yet. Thank you for reminding me! You sir, are the man :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Now you can bitch LOL. Who signed for it? Get an address confirmation as anything coming in the month of December to a wrong address is probably bye bye, crazy shipping month. 

Call him direct, be calm, ask him whats up. Don't mean to sound like a penis but there are always two sides you know? Make sure something didn't go sour because an error you made.

I agree that you need to take care of your customers but there is a certain level of commitment I feel you need to give a retailer to get some back. Trust me the margins on this stuff is NOT high, I looked into opening a store and an close with Kevin, these dudes aren't rich. At the end of this whole ordeal I wouldn't be surprised if this cost him money. 

It's a tough position man, just find out who signed for it, confirm the address and then you can make your decision.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Now you can bitch LOL. Who signed for it? Get an address confirmation as anything coming in the month of December to a wrong address is probably bye bye, crazy shipping month.
> 
> Call him direct, be calm, ask him whats up. Don't mean to sound like a penis but there are always two sides you know? Make sure something didn't go sour because an error you made.
> 
> ...



yes call him direct and be calm, don't start the conversation off negative. you will get much better results with any company if you are both calm. 

hope it works out.


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

Many people here in california have had bad experiences (personally and professionally) with [email protected] (AKA socaldubber, [email protected], [email protected], probably a few others I'm forgetting). I've read too many bad reviews about the guy and his many previous businesses to deal with any company he is a part of. I don't understand why anyone (especially non locals) would go through Socalstanceshop in the first place, when there are quite a few very reputable and established air ride companies/vendors with real websites not just a Facebook page.

OP hope you get everything worked out. :beer:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, next time deal with Bag Riders. They have been nothing but great to me, and to everyone I've ever heard of. It seems like they really know how to keep people happy, and they're definitely not in the business of messing around :thumbup:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well if he is no good, Kevin is my man give him a call. http://www.airassisted.ca/aac/index.htm


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

this is great. The guy is a full of :bs:.

Right before H20i i was debating on pulling the trigger on air. I didnt contact any supplier/vendor as i wasnt sure exactly what i wanted to do and funds were low. He pm'd me and said he loved my car and wanted to sponsor me or w.e at H20. He said that he would give me a booth spot and all this other crap and the plan was to work out a deal with me ona full kit so i can have the car bagged before h20 (2010). He asked my budget and i told him i want ready to make a move on air because i was short on funds. He asked again, so i told him my number, and the guy flaked. He claims i insulted him. He shouldnt have been making bogus promises, and what not and then ask me to tell him my budget and then get insulted? 

ANYWAYS.... After a month i pm'd him again Pissed off, and he answered and said he was sorry , blah blah blah, it was a misunderstanding , i hope youll contact me when your ready for air, ill give you a great deal. Im in the market for air now, and pm'd him 2 weeks ago and havent heard as much as a fart. 

SHADY dude. I heard soooooo much good stuff about him but i knew i should have gone with my gut feeling. Guy acts shady as hell. 

/rant.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Im glad I dug a little deeper... I was ready to drive my brand new r to my sisters in la and drop it off with him for air... He was super responsive than dissapeared. I've decided to give my business to bag riders who have been awesome with communication and help (as well as rat4life who has helped a ton)


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

luke wl. said:


> Im glad I dug a little deeper... I was ready to drive my brand new r to my sisters in la and drop it off with him for air... He was super responsive than dissapeared. I've decided to give my business to bag riders who have been awesome with communication and help (as well as rat4life who has helped a ton)


a bunch of my buddies including mr swoops who does air installs and fab work in long island ny, have amazing things to say about will and B.R. Im going to be giving them my business as well. cool ppl.Goodluck with your air. :thumbup:


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Now you can bitch LOL. Who signed for it? Get an address confirmation as anything coming in the month of December to a wrong address is probably bye bye, crazy shipping month.
> 
> Call him direct, be calm, ask him whats up. Don't mean to sound like a penis but there are always two sides you know? Make sure something didn't go sour because an error you made.
> 
> ...


I mean...I would call him direct, if he answered his phone :thumbdown:. If he's trying to make money, he shouldn't have went into the air business, that's his choice that he made, and if he needs to rip off a 15 year old $330, then he should get out of the air business. I'm doing my best on getting my money back though. Thanks for the good response :thumbup:



KR3DUB said:


> Many people here in california have had bad experiences (personally and professionally) with [email protected] (AKA socaldubber, [email protected], [email protected], probably a few others I'm forgetting). I've read too many bad reviews about the guy and his many previous businesses to deal with any company he is a part of. I don't understand why anyone (especially non locals) would go through Socalstanceshop in the first place, when there are quite a few very reputable and established air ride companies/vendors with real websites not just a Facebook page.
> 
> OP hope you get everything worked out. :beer:


Thanks man, before when I was researching him, everything was good about him. But now I see the real him. The part where him only having a Facebook page was the sketchyest. :thumbdown:
I can't drink that :beer:, but I'll take a rootbeer :laugh:



gtipwnz said:


> Yeah, next time deal with Bag Riders. They have been nothing but great to me, and to everyone I've ever heard of. It seems like they really know how to keep people happy, and they're definitely not in the business of messing around :thumbup:


Yeah, my mistake on that one. That'll be my company of choice if I decide to get air after highschool :thumbup:



arethirdytwo said:


> Well if he is no good, Kevin is my man give him a call. http://www.airassisted.ca/aac/index.htm


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



echokid98 said:


> this is great. The guy is a full of :bs:.
> 
> Right before H20i i was debating on pulling the trigger on air. I didnt contact any supplier/vendor as i wasnt sure exactly what i wanted to do and funds were low. He pm'd me and said he loved my car and wanted to sponsor me or w.e at H20. He said that he would give me a booth spot and all this other crap and the plan was to work out a deal with me ona full kit so i can have the car bagged before h20 (2010). He asked my budget and i told him i want ready to make a move on air because i was short on funds. He asked again, so i told him my number, and the guy flaked. He claims i insulted him. He shouldnt have been making bogus promises, and what not and then ask me to tell him my budget and then get insulted?
> 
> ...


Sounds shady as ****. At least you weren't dumb enough to give him some of your money :thumbup:



luke wl. said:


> Im glad I dug a little deeper... I was ready to drive my brand new r to my sisters in la and drop it off with him for air... He was super responsive than dissapeared. I've decided to give my business to bag riders who have been awesome with communication and help (as well as rat4life who has helped a ton)


Good choice :thumbup:. rat4life is the man, I pm'd him awhile ago and he answered all my questions. :thumbup:



echokid98 said:


> a bunch of my buddies including mr swoops who does air installs and fab work in long island ny, have amazing things to say about will and B.R. Im going to be giving them my business as well. cool ppl.Goodluck with your air. :thumbup:


Good choice :thumbup::thumbup: & thanks man!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

I've only talked to him a couple of times about air ride set ups. He's super responsive and sends you lots of messages and pm's in the beginning trying to make a sale, but when you say you're just doing some research and have questions and are not going to pull the trigger on a set up like "right now", he pretty must just disappears and stops responding. :facepalm:

There is a reason why most of the kits he sells are going to people outside of the Socal area/California....

Will at Bag Riders gave me all the information I needed, no pressure, no hassle.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Will and Rali are awesome. I have been driving them probably nuts with all my questions. Just called up Will cause a coupon code on their website wasn't working, he reset it over the phone that second and got me squared away.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

LPhiE said:


> I've only talked to him a couple of times about air ride set ups. He's super responsive and sends you lots of messages and pm's in the beginning trying to make a sale, but when you say you're just doing some research and have questions and are not going to pull the trigger on a set up like "right now", he pretty must just disappears and stops responding. :facepalm:
> 
> There is a reason why most of the kits he sells are going to people outside of the Socal area/California....
> 
> Will at Bag Riders gave me all the information I needed, no pressure, no hassle.





Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Will and Rali are awesome. I have been driving them probably nuts with all my questions. Just called up Will cause a coupon code on their website wasn't working, he reset it over the phone that second and got me squared away.


 Sounds like Will's the man to go to :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bagriders :heart:
Will :heart:
Rali :heart:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Seeing as he has had multiple companies come and go I'd guess he doesn't have the money to even refund you.... Shady++ 

Amazing he posts in the car lounge all the time but can't reply to customers! :banghead:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

SeanLuzak said:


> Sounds like Will's the man to go to :thumbup::thumbup:


For sure, talked to them about the set up I am piecing together and their thoughts on different components. Very knowledgable and no pressure for upselling. The other day when I almost ordered the Dec. deal of the month and the package didn't qualify for the deal (no rears = not full kit) Rali was very appologetic and professional explaining why and the reasons behind it.

This was one of the big reasons why I just ordered through them. I want to know that when there is a possible problem that I can get hold of the company. That and their prices are killer and have never heard a bad thing about them.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I would never order from a company that doesn't have a website, let alone expensive products.

BR :thumbup:
ORT :thumbup:
AA :thumbup:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

sorry about your bad experience. always sucks when members get ripped off by board sponsors :thumbdown:

but i can def vouch for ORT as well!


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

i've done business with both ORT and BagRiders. 

they've both professionally answered my questions. every single one. without any signs of annoyance. and trust me i had a bunch of dumb ones at first. haha. and were happy to help me with all of my air ride needs. 

they're both outstanding companies and their services are top notch. 

hopefully you get everything squared away so you can move on.
after, i recommend you get in contact with either ORT or BR for all of your air needs. :beer:


----------



## ZLaSalle (Jul 5, 2011)

orau22 said:


> Bagriders :heart:
> Will :heart:
> Rali :heart:


This.:thumbup:


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

I was planing on ordering a kit from him.... Thats not Happening anymore.


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

-2000VWGOLF1.8T- said:


> I was planing on ordering a kit from him.... Thats not Happening anymore.


Just curious. what made you consider dealing with him, when there are much better and established companies to work with?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

That sucks to hear.  I really hope you get it all worked out. 

If you want, he organizes on an event called Wuste in Las Vegas. You should come out, check out the event and ask to speak to him in person.









^ This is what he looks like.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I've always had a great repor with Brandon...I hit him up and sent him the thread so to the OP just sit tight and he'll be able to help with this issue soon. :beer:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

sketch


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> I've always had a great repor with Brandon...I hit him up and sent him the thread so to the OP just sit tight and he'll be able to help with this issue soon. :beer:


How is this any different from the OP contacting him?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

SeanLuzak said:


> I mean...I would call him direct, if he answered his phone :thumbdown:. If he's trying to make money, he shouldn't have went into the air business, that's his choice that he made, and if he needs to rip off a 15 year old $330, then he should get out of the air business. I'm doing my best on getting my money back though. Thanks for the good response :thumbup:


Just a thought but if you are only 15 then i would suggest saving your money for maintenance and school. Cars can always have their time when you are graduated university with a decent job :thumbup:

Sucks to hear what happened to you but at least it was only $330


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

dubbin18 said:


> I would never order from a company that doesn't have a website, let alone expensive products.
> 
> BR :thumbup:
> ORT :thumbup:
> AA :thumbup:


This :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I guess you are not the only one. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543224-problems-with-socalstancshop-Brandon-Chasin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, ok... Finally getting a minute in front of Vortex to respond to this.

First of all, so we're all clear, there is only ONE person with an issue here. He has made another screen name (or screen names?) to make it appear that it is more than one occasion... which all kind of falls in line with the general attitude of this particular client.

Here is a timeline:

- I get the usual "I'm saving up money for air ride" email... 
- I, as usual, provide as much information and help that I can
- I get the "Ok, when I have the money saved up, I'll call you" response that I very often get
- A bit later, he emails me and asks if he could buy part-by-part. I respond that I don't recommend it because I'm able to give a better deal on the full kit and if he's going to end up buying the full kit anyways, why spend the extra money on piecing it together one-by-one.
- He insists that he wants to buy them in pieces and emails me with "I have $XXX, what can I get?" I let him know that the most useful thing he could do with his money if he's hell-bent on piecing the kit together would be to get the two manifolds. He says ok, sends the money, I provide him with an invoice (like I do with all of my customers), and is very clear that all sales are final unless otherwise specified. I ship the part.
- A day or two after the part shipped, he emails me and says never mind and to not send the part. It is obviously too late for this. I ask why he needed to cancel the order and it's basically "I shouldn't have spent my money, I'm not going to do air ride, etc". Basically, if he had listened to me and held off on the order, he would've had the money in his pocket.
- I feel bad for the kid and decide that I'd refund the money (minus shipping costs, and a small fee that, to be honest, was no more than me feeling that I deserve a few dollars for my hassle) if he sent me back to product at his own expense. 
- Let's be clear, I am absolutely not obligated to return his money in any way. Sale was final, I cautioned against him jumping the gun, but I was going to take the high road (like most clients can attest that I usually do) and help the kid out.
- Time passes and he asks for his money. I let him know that I hadn't received the part and asked for a tracking number. To my knowledge, either no response or nothing worth remembering. A few days later, he says he got the package returned-to-sender and would resend. I made it VERY clear to him that he needed to get a tracking number (like I do on EVERY order I send out) and he "supposedly" puts it in the mail.
- I start getting emails, phone calls, and text messages asking for his money. I let him know that I hadn't received it yet. Keep in mind that this is during the holiday season, so USPS can be slow.... I understand that. I let him know that I would be away from the office for a few days (Holiday season) and obviously wouldn't be able to refund the money until the package is in my hands.
- His DAD starts emailing, calling, etc with threatening messages. I let him know that if it continued, I'd simply send the part back rather than doing the favor of refunding the money.
- I STILL don't have the part. I STILL don't have a tracking number. My email works fine, I've blocked the kid, his Dad, AND his Mom's numbers because I'm sick of being harassed. 

I have absolutely nothing to lose by sending the kid back his product. I obviously am not going to be the "nice guy" and refund the money after all of these false accusations, but I stand to gain nothing by holding on to an extra set of manifold for a product that most people don't want anymore (Autopilot V1). Sean, email me the tracking number, if you can show that I got it, I'll even send you back another set that I have in stock and worry about where they went on my own. I've asked for the number before but you've never produced it. If you didn't get tracking info for the package, then we have nothing more to say because I'm not going to be held responsible for your irresponsible shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

On a side note, there are countless out there that I could get to come in here and "vouch" for how over-the-top I go about satisfying customers. I have busted my ass to keep up with the bigger companies out there to give great deals but also offer a personal, one-on-one experience. Margins are slim, business is tough, but I get my fulfillment from seeing people's dreams become reality. It is an honor for me to take part in it.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Sounds Like a really valid other side of the story. And in the OP, it seemed that the whole thing was due to him not being able to ship a prouduct correctly. And he was probably to cheap to pay for the extra $1.50 or whatever to have it tracked and insured. Hope the kid learned his leason, but by the sounds of it maybe not


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Seems pretty straight forward as far as the return goes. 

- Get product back, get money back. 

- Kid admits to shipping back to wrong address, so he has only slowed the process up for himself.


As far as UPS / USPS goes. They have been pretty good through the holidays, so you think it would be back pretty soon. When was it shipped out of IL?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> As far as UPS / USPS goes. They have been pretty good through the holidays, so you think it would be back pretty soon. When was it shipped out of IL?


According to the OP, it was sent out over a month ago. I ship and receive products/mail ALL the time and have never had a problem like this. Like I said, the situation would be much different if he had showed me ANY evidence that the package was shipped and ARRIVED/signed for at my address. He hasn't.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

No one is perfect, but I can say Brandon went over the top to help me with my air system, even when I started as just a typical "may be interested in the future" customers. :thumbup:

OP, seems pretty black and white, no product/proof = no refund.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> According to the OP, it was sent out over a month ago. I ship and receive products/mail ALL the time and have never had a problem like this. Like I said, the situation would be much different if he had showed me ANY evidence that the package was shipped and ARRIVED/signed for at my address. He hasn't.


We ship anywhere from $5k-$25k a day UPS, and even more via freight on any given day/week. And we receive a ton of stuff as well. And that tracking number is our, as well as our customers insurance. No signature or proof of delivery, then our salesman, or me as a purchaser waiting on a product, consider it not here.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

I understand that every "company" sets their own rules as to returns/exchanges/refunds/store credit etc., but wouldn't it be easier, especially if it's selling big ticket items like this to set up a return policy?

But then again, you are a small company (one person operation, I'm assuming) and don't really have the established capital/cash to offer a return policy.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

After reading the other side of the story i am actually shocked, well not really. here are my thoughts:
- Buyer (OP) is 15 years old 
- Parents purchase car for son (OP) to drive when he gets his license in a few years
- OP decides he wants to upgrade his car without permission from said parents
- Parents find out about his plan by looking at his bank statement and insist he returns it immediately

Either way Brandon seems to be doing a good job of handling the situation and i would block numbers and emails too if this was happening to me. This isn't your typical "customer" or airride situation to begin with so it should stay off of Brandon's record no matter how the situation gets resolved.

I am in no way involved with Brandon, i went through bagriders for my airride, however i dont think he deserves to get in crap in this situation


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad Brandon threw his side in :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

wheres the op now.. thats my question? i had something like this happen to me before... turns out the customer was being a d bag..


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

tonyb2580 said:


> wheres the op now.. thats my question?.


:thumbup:


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> After reading the other side of the story i am actually shocked, well not really. here are my thoughts:
> - Buyer (OP) is 15 years old
> - Parents purchase car for son (OP) to drive when he gets his license in a few years
> - OP decides he wants to upgrade his car without permission from said parents
> ...


Jump to conclusions much? 

Like like I said before, brandon has had different user names and worked for or had other businesses. Search any of the his past usernames and you will find controversy or complaints for each one. I'm not saying the OP is telling the truth, maybe he is, maybe he isn't. But I've seen many complaints about Brandon, I doubt they are all lying about being screwed over.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

DubGirl13 said:


> No one is perfect, but I can say Brandon went over the top to help me with my air system, even when I started as just a typical "may be interested in the future" customers. :thumbup:
> 
> OP, seems pretty black and white, no product/proof = no refund.


It just seems that many people have issues with his company......
Theres going to be good and negative reviews of any conpany but he seems to get more than the others in terms of negative feedback or issues.

Its rare ( i havent seen any) negative bagriders, acc, or ort threads


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

KR3DUB said:


> Jump to conclusions much?
> 
> Like like I said before, brandon has had different user names and worked for or had other businesses. Search any of the his past usernames and you will find controversy or complaints for each one. I'm not saying the OP is telling the truth, maybe he is, maybe he isn't. But I've seen many complaints about Brandon, I doubt they are all lying about being screwed over.


As i stated, those are my thoughts on what the situation is. That is all.

I stated very clearly that this is a separate incident due to the circumstances and therefore should not be held against him or be put up as a good thing he has done. There will be positives and negatives for every single company out there, this should just not be included in either category :thumbup: 

I personally don't care what his record is, i am not in the market for another airride system and when i get my other two compressors i am buying directly from AZ. I do not live in socal and do not need help on an air install or setting up a system to buy. 

What i do know is that he has helped a few people out on here and should be acknowledged for that at least.

Hope this illustrates my point better.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried to pm you Brandon, I'll shoot you an email tomorrow.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandon wins this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> After reading the other side of the story i am actually shocked, well not really. here are my thoughts:
> - Buyer (OP) is 15 years old
> - Parents purchase car for son (OP) to drive when he gets his license in a few years
> - OP decides he wants to upgrade his car without permission from said parents
> ...


this guys sounds right


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i wonder why the kid has posted a re-budle.

prolly cause he got grounded.:laugh:


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

the main issue is brandon basically stocks nothing, so when people return parts he gets stuck with them, or when the wrong part gets shipped, hes out a bunch of money, cause he has to replace it with the correct part and is stuck with the first one....such is the life of the "I work out of a closet drop shipper"

in most states in the union, you cant contract with a minor the way you have, so im guess you still have no idea what you are doing


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

SuckerPunch said:


> the main issue is brandon basically stocks nothing












I'm hoping you at least bend over when you speak, so we can all hear what you have to say more clearly :beer:










Still over 10 kits in stock, by the way... as any client that has either gotten something overnighted when something went wrong or someone that came to pick up their product from my office can tell you.

PS: This is what my shipments look like...


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

SoCalDubber said:


> PS: This is what my shipments look like...


seen at least one of those pics before....so...heard your BS about stuff before

so you have 10 kits for how many platforms, dont bother answering, i have pics too










you hear one bad thing you dismiss it...

you hear story after story after story after story....if your side of the story is true, its still your fault for not setting up the return shipping

maybe if you just went away...got back into hondas or something


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

SoCalDubber said:


> I'm hoping you at least bend over when you speak, so we can all hear what you have to say more clearly :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i have more parts worth more money in one corner of my bedroom :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

KR3DUB said:


> LOL i have more parts worth more money in one corner of my bedroom :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 hahahahaha.:laugh:


Brandon, 1st you talk about how theres only 1 person with an issue and that he is making multiple screen names. but then you go and post on 2 different screen names...
why? whats the point?


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, ok... Finally getting a minute in front of Vortex to respond to this.
> 
> First of all, so we're all clear, there is only ONE person with an issue here. He has made another screen name (or screen names?) to make it appear that it is more than one occasion... which all kind of falls in line with the general attitude of this particular client.
> 
> ...


I never knew I had multiple screen names? Learn something new everyday. And for that paragraph you just wrote, cool. Not denying any of that. I'll even show you that you received the package. NO ONE is harassing you, maybe if you'd man up and quit being an ******* and RESPOND to any of my family members, I wouldn't of had to write this. Glad I got your attention after a month. Oh, and you NEVER asked for the tracking number.



98DUB said:


> Sounds Like a really valid other side of the story. And in the OP, it seemed that the whole thing was due to him not being able to ship a prouduct correctly. And he was probably to cheap to pay for the extra $1.50 or whatever to have it tracked and insured. Hope the kid learned his leason, but by the sounds of it maybe not


I did get a tracking number dood.



DubGirl13 said:


> No one is perfect, but I can say Brandon went over the top to help me with my air system, even when I started as just a typical "may be interested in the future" customers. :thumbup:
> 
> OP, seems pretty black and white, no product/proof = no refund.


Good to hear at least he was good to you. 



tonyb2580 said:


> wheres the op now.. thats my question? i had something like this happen to me before... turns out the customer was being a d bag..


I'm right here. Sorry I don't spend hours on vortex.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

just lock this both sides were heard now its just highschool drama


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I second the locking, both sides have voiced their story... and vortex has said the 15 year old is a moron. They can take this to PM or court or whatever.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel inclined to side with Brandon now. I used to be a little 15 year old and think i new it all. i jumped the gun on alot of things i should not have and payed the price.


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

had a bad experience with the guy. He thinks its ok to treat ppl differently for some reason. I have no reason to belittle the guy other than how he trated me. Why should i give my business to someone who doesnt give a ****? Why is it either ppl love him or hate him? The guy decides when he want to be a good seller and when he wants to be a dick at a whim. Ive read enough bs about this place/guy to be convinced. Terrible business. Will no longer contact, Ill rather buy my airride parts from Bagriders anyways. Always honest, FAST transactions, local. :thumbup:


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

-2000VWGOLF1.8T- said:


> I feel inclined to side with Brandon now. I used to be a little 15 year old and think i new it all. i jumped the gun on alot of things i should not have and payed the price.




You feel inclined to side with Brandon because you made stupid mistakes in the past? I take it you never return anything now that you're a grown man :screwy:

people return **** all the time, what the **** does being 15 have to do with it? Buyers remorse, unsatisfied with a product, or any other reason for the return shouldn't matter at all. They arranged a return and the kid has not received his money back. could he be lying? maybe, maybe not. But I have seen and heard enough bad reviews and shady stories about Brandon and every business he has been a part of before this, that I won't dismiss the kids claim just because he is 15.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This whole post is worthless without tracking. Like I told the kid. He goofed up every step of the way. Brandon could be the worst guy ever and it does not change the fact that this kid made all the mistakes. 

Post tracking numbers and who signed for it. End of story. If you can't produce that then just deal with it.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

echokid98 said:


> this is great. The guy is a full of :bs:.
> 
> Right before H20i i was debating on pulling the trigger on air. I didnt contact any supplier/vendor as i wasnt sure exactly what i wanted to do and funds were low. He pm'd me and said he loved my car and wanted to sponsor me or w.e at H20. He said that he would give me a booth spot and all this other crap and the plan was to work out a deal with me ona full kit so i can have the car bagged before h20 (2010). He asked my budget and i told him i want ready to make a move on air because i was short on funds. He asked again, so i told him my number, and the guy flaked. He claims i insulted him. He shouldnt have been making bogus promises, and what not and then ask me to tell him my budget and then get insulted?
> 
> ...


Not here to bash, I just wanted to say that the exact scenario took place between Brandon and I, but the show was Wuste.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

For everyone asking for the tracking number, it was shipped via USPS and the number is 03111660000180993501 :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

SeanLuzak said:


> For everyone asking for the tracking number, it was shipped via USPS and the number is 03111660000180993501 :thumbup:


Well there you go... You've finally provided me with something REAL to work with :banghead: Let me talk to my building manager and show him this information so we can try to track down what could've possibly happened to it. I'll email you by the end of the week with a resolution.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

SoCalDubber said:


> Well there you go... You've finally provided me with something REAL to work with :banghead: Let me talk to my building manager and show him this information so we can try to track down what could've possibly happened to it. I'll email you by the end of the week with a resolution.


 I wasn't the one who sent it so I didn't have the info.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

SeanLuzak said:


> I wasn't the one who sent it so I didn't have the info.


I understand that... but now I don't just have to take a pissed of 15 year olds "word for it". I can now ask my building manager, who oversees the distribution of mail, where this package is with definitive proof that it arrived.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Well there you go!


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

SoCalDubber said:


> I understand that... but now I don't just have to take a pissed of 15 year olds "word for it". I can now ask my building manager, who oversees the distribution of mail, where this package is with definitive proof that it arrived.


Sounds good


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

SoCalDubber said:


> I understand that... but now I don't just have to take a pissed of 15 year olds "word for it". I can now ask my building manager, who oversees the distribution of mail, where this package is with definitive proof that it arrived.


boom.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

SoCalDubber said:


> I understand that... but now I don't just have to take a pissed of 15 year olds "word for it". I can now ask my building manager, *who oversees the distribution of mail*, where this package is with definitive proof that it arrived.


You crack me up sometimes Brandon, you like using big words. like "oversees the distribution of mail". Isn't your desk/stocking warehouse in your dad's accounting office within some commercial building? Because in my day, the commercial building "who oversees distribution of mail" is the Postman placing my mail in my mail box. Since this is a UPS package, then that would be the UPS man. :laugh:



SoCalDubber said:


> I'm hoping you at least bend over when you speak, so we can all hear what you have to say more clearly :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

*BOOM roasted!*


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

SoCalDubber said:


> I'll email you by the end of the week with a resolution.


By the end of the week? Here's a resolution, send the kid his money.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

My only problem with this whole thread is right here. As I told you in the beginning why didn't you simply get this from the get go? It would have solved everything. IMHO you are both idiots. You for not just getting the delivery confirmation you have had since Dec 9th! And him for not just demanding it from the start! Why block the parents simply say "Provide me w/ a tracking number please so I can clear this right up"...

Both of you... Idiots.

Look in the building managers office...



SeanLuzak said:


> For everyone asking for the tracking number, it was shipped via USPS and the number is 03111660000180993501 :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

SeanLuzak said:


> I wasn't the one who sent it so I didn't have the info.





SeanLuzak said:


> Just looked up the tracking number, looks like he got the manifolds on December 9th. He's been lying to me this entire time saying he hasn't gotten it yet. Thank you for reminding me! You sir, are the man :thumbup:


Sooooooo you had the information because you looked it up earlier in the thread......And you also stated that you shipped it back, but now you are not even the person who sent it back? 

Please keep your story straight if you plan to get anywhere with this.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

KR3DUB said:


> By the end of the week? Here's a resolution, send the kid his money.


:thumbup:



MechEngg said:


> Sooooooo you had the information because you looked it up earlier in the thread......And you also stated that you shipped it back, but now you are not even the person who sent it back?
> 
> Please keep your story straight if you plan to get anywhere with this.


I'm not lying about anything. I never looked up the info, my parents did. They didn't tell em the info because I didn't ask for it. Nor did Brandon until this thread was posted. When I said I shipped it back, I should have just said it was shipped back, because it was my Mom who did.


----------



## SeanLuzak (Jun 25, 2011)

KR3DUB said:


> You feel inclined to side with Brandon because you made stupid mistakes in the past? I take it you never return anything now that you're a grown man :screwy:
> 
> people return **** all the time, what the **** does being 15 have to do with it? Buyers remorse, unsatisfied with a product, or any other reason for the return shouldn't matter at all. They arranged a return and the kid has not received his money back. could he be lying? maybe, maybe not. But I have seen and heard enough bad reviews and shady stories about Brandon and every business he has been a part of before this, that I won't dismiss the kids claim just because he is 15.


Thanks man, age doesn't matter, the fact that I messed up does. Once I said I was 15 the whole thing changed :laugh:


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Sooooooo you had the information because you looked it up earlier in the thread......And you also stated that you shipped it back, but now you are not even the person who sent it back?
> 
> Please keep your story straight if you plan to get anywhere with this.


Focusing more on the words he chose than the facts. Was it really that hard for you to follow?

I once wrote my grandmother a christmas card, packaged it, and put a stamp on it but had my mother drop it off at the post office for me. Big ****ing deal.


----------

